# ever machine washed dog's toys?



## Whiskey96 (Jan 19, 2007)

My babies toys are so dirty. I was wondering if it is safe to wash them in the washer. They do have "squeakers" in them. Thanks.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I wash them all the time. Set your machine to gentle if possible. If there's no plastic parts on the outside I machine dry them on a low setting. And if the squeakers fail you can buy replacement squeakers 4/$1.50 at Petsmart and online. I just open a seam if necessary and stick a new one in there. But I've never had washing make the squeakers fail. It's only when our puppy bites thru one of the squeakers that it no longer squeaks.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I use the washer for my dogs toys every other month. If the toy has a voice box then that usually gets ruined. With the just plain squeaker toys they can fill up with water that you'll have to squease out to make them work again.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I have found that Kongs and Nylabones make a horrific racket in the washing machine and are very tough on the agitator.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

hey, RonE....i think those should be washed in the kitchen sink.....but if you do them in the washer make sure you do them in the middle of the night and scare the living-be-jeebers out of the whole family....i mean, if you're gonna do it, may as well do it right, right?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I do it all the time. Just don't use fabric softener in the rinse. Not good for the dogs.





Whiskey96 said:


> My babies toys are so dirty. I was wondering if it is safe to wash them in the washer. They do have "squeakers" in them. Thanks.


----------



## Aberdeen (Mar 20, 2007)

Wash ours all the time! Seems like there is always a toy that needs to be mended or washed. 

Kongs can be washed in the dishwasher.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

I wash them every week. If they have squeakers in them just air dry them so not to melt anything inside .


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks to all who responded. I will wash them tonight and see what happens. I was scared to do it w/o checking w/ others first! Thanks again!


----------

